# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Αξιολόγηση γκλόστερ κορόνα

## johnakos32

Θα ηθελα να με βοηθησουν λιγο οι ποιο εμπειροι και να αξιλογησουν αυτο το θηλυκο γλοστερακι ως προς τα χαρακτηριστικα του  αν οι φωτογραφιες δεν βοηθουν πειτε μου πως θα ηταν καλυτερα 
οι φωτο ειναι πριν 4 μηνες το πουλακι εχει δαχτυλιδι αλλα θα ηθελα και τισ δικες σας γνωμες ως προς τα αιματα του

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη να χαιρεσαι το γκλοστερακι σου,καταρχην ειναι του 2012,και το βλεπω  καπως χονδρουτσικο,...απο εκει που το πηρες δεν ειχε αλλα γκλοστερ; το πηρες απο πετ η απο εκτροφεα;

----------


## panos70

σε λιγο καιρο να δεις και το ραμφος του θα χρειαστει κοψιμο

----------


## johnakos32

το ειχα παρει απο πετ προς το τελος τησ ανοιξης το ραμφακι του καθως και τα νυχια τα ειχα κοψει τον προηγουμενο μηνα θα βγαλω και καινουργιες προσφατες φωτο. Οχι δεν ειχε αλλα γλοστερ κυριως κοινα ειχε....

----------

